# Abcess on udder - tell me it's not a CL site. *UPDATE* pg 4



## Our7Wonders

My doe, Jasmine, has a nasty looking abcess on her udder.  I don't know how long it's been there, I've not milked her since just before Christmas.  I would have noticed while milking her so it definitely wasn't there then.

I'm trying not to freak out, but despite my best efforts, I AM!!!  

From what I could gather it's not a normal site for CL, but I'm rather new and I want more reassurance.  Here's a couple pics I took today:












So, how bad is this?  I'm calling the vet in the morning, but I have a kid (human) with a tooth that needs to be pulled tomorrow, so vet trip will have to wait until Tuesday.  

I'm hoping you can all tell me it's not likely CL (pretty please! - but don't lie to me either) and let me know the best way to handle this.  I've read of lancing and draining, but then I've also read lancing can make matters worse - invite more infection (provided it's not CL )

So what do ya think?  Break it to me gently if it's bad news.


----------



## adoptedbyachicken

OK keep in mind that I have no goats, just thinking about getting them, and so doing some reading from time to time.  I do recall reading that they can be on the udder, and think it was this page  that I recall, where it says:



> Caseous Lymphadenitis in goats is a world-wide problem which continues to baffle scientists striving to find either a prevention or a cure . . . neither of which currently exists. Infection occurs through wounds caused by head butting, punctures, and shearing, by ingestion, and even occasionally via inhalation. Internal abscesses can cause major health problems. The disease can affect the lungs, liver, and kidneys; respiration may become rapid and difficult, and infertility can result from scrotal abscesses in males. Udder abscesses in females can seriously deplete milk production. External abscesses are most common under the ears in the head and neck region of the goat's body, while internal abscesses appear most often in the lungs. In decreasing percentages of frequency, external abscesses are found under the ear, on the shoulder, on the flank, and in the udder/scrotum areas.
> 
> All abscesses on goats are not necessarily CL abscesses. The bacterium actinomyces pyogenes also produces a fast-growing nodule, but it contains a smelly, greenish pus. A simple and inexpensive test can be done on blood samples or pus (exudate) to determine the bacterium causing the abscess. Most nodules . . . as high as 90% or more . . . . . are CL abscesses.


So on one hand is says that the location is last to be likely, yet in total 90% of them are.  All you can do is wait to have it tested I guess, if she has no other abscess locations or history testing would be the only way I have heard of to know.

Hope someone with some real experience in this gets back to you soon!


----------



## elevan

I don't have an knowledge for you on this.

I'm just hoping that it is not


----------



## helmstead

I don't THINK so...probably a staph abcess.  I'd just have it cultured and find out how to treat.


----------



## lilhill

I would tend to agree with Kate as it does look more like Staph than CL.


----------



## Roll farms

Doesn't "look" like CL to me, but...I'd get it tested.  
My guess would be an injury abscess....but that's JUST a guess.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia

G.day7W,We used to see these type of things on the goats (when we used to have dairy goats)......But I had occasion to treat 2 ewe's at xmas with the very same thing ,only mine were 'huge' at the front of the udder and the full width,I had found in years gone by the best thing was to not touch it until it 'burst' and then clean out all the 'junk' and leave it to drain and seal up naturally....................In the case of the 2 ewe's ,who ,by the way were both still feeding lambs (1 with twins and the other with a single).I saw them the other day none the worst for it ,still with there lambs in-tow and the only thing was the incident had caused was a break in the wool and they had shed 6mths fleece.
..........................Hope you have a good outcome,regards T.O.R.


----------



## Our7Wonders

That sets me a little more at ease.  I'll phone the vet today.  He doesn't "specialize" in goats but is willing to see them, what ever that means.  Hopefully he can reassure me.  I didn't sleep well last night, worried over this, hence the reason I'm up at 4 am and on the 'puter again researching it.

thanks for taking a look!


----------



## julieq

Except for a sterile abscess at a CDT injection site, it's not something we've experienced.  But I'd certainly have my vet test it and find out for sure.  Keep us updated.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

It looks more oozy an open than a regular under-the-skin abscess.  I tend to think staph as well.  It's easy to clear up. Just go to the pharmacy and get some Ammens powder. Put on the udder twice a day for a few days and it clears right up.  The dairy goat forum I'm on also recommends vaccinating with Lysignin but I never did and it hasn't been a problem since.


----------



## helmstead

Still be on guard...a staph infection of the udder (if it is staph and if it were to drain and introduce into the orifice) wouldn't be a good thing.  Any ole vet can send a sample into a lab for culture, so your vets inexperience with goats isn't a problem here...and then he can help you with treatment.  Just be sure to ask also for a sensitivity test.


----------



## Our7Wonders

Kate, what's a sensitivity test?  Just so I know what I'm asking for.

Thanks!


----------



## KellyHM

I don't "specialize" in goats either, but I saw one yesterday at the small animal emergency clinic for a dystocia.  Kid was stuck with just her head out and I managed to get her out alive without a c-section.    And helmstead's right...it's super easy to send a culture.  A Culture & Sensitivity = they tell you which bacteria it is and which antibiotics will kill it, so you'll know how to treat it.


----------



## helmstead

KellyHM said:
			
		

> A Culture & Sensitivity = they tell you which bacteria it is and which antibiotics will kill it, so you'll know how to treat it.


----------



## DonnaBelle

My Lulu had a large bump on her side just down from her shoulder, I finally figured out it was at an injection site. But before I figured it out I just knew it was CL.   It has since gone away, but left a scab.

I too was bordering on the edge of hysteria and was on the computer looking at pictures, etc.  

Even crying while on the computer.  Good grief,  I didn't even realize how much I loved these goats until at that moment.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Our7Wonders

Spoke with the vet.  He didn't seem too concerned.  I asked him if I could e-mail him the photos I have for him to look at - he agreed but said he wouldn't get to them until tomorrow when he's back in the office.  But would call me to let me know if he thinks it warrents a trip in.  Hmm, he's our ONLY large animal vet in the area, so I'm not likely to get seen anywhere else.  I'd love for him to tell me it's a simple, at home cure, but I don't want to be dismissed either.

Is there a lab I can send a swab to myself for a culture?  I can handle strep or staph, knowing that with the right meds we can clear it up - but CL freaks me out.  The thing is, I gloved up this afternoon and did an all over rub down to feel for any lumps.  I paid particular attention to the lymph sites and couldn't find anything.  Then, a final rub down her spine and to my horror I found another, very similar to the one on her udder but only about 1/4 the size.  Like pea size - maybe not quite that big.  The one on her udder is about 1" (ish).  They look very much like a blister, fluid filled and semi squishy (not hard - though I didn't go pressing too firmly, didn't want any leaking where it shouldn't).  I have a very strong urge to squeeze it - but I think I'm a little too freaked out that it would make matters worse.  I would be all over it, though, if I knew there was someplace that I could send a swab to of whatever came out.  The vet knows I found the second one today.  When I told him his first response was "lets see if they clear and if they come back again we can have them tested".  That's when I asked him to at least check out the pictures.  He was very nice, just didn't seem to raise much concern at all.  

Me, on the other hand, FREAKING OUT!!!!  No, not really.  Well, maybe just a little.  I was at first, then I wasn't, then I found the second one, so I was again,  but now I've mellowed out.  At this point there doesn't seem much I can do today.  I'll wait for the vet to look at it tomorrow and go from there.  

If it's at all possible to have a culture ran on my own can someone please let me know.  It seems to me that when I was reading every possible thing I could find on CL last night, someone, somewhere, suggested taking a swab with a Q-tip and sealing it to send in to UC Davis.  Is that possible?  I'm in Washington state, WSU does alot of work on CAE, does anyone know if they can test material for CL?  I can have a blood test done, but that may not be accurate, right?

I'll tell you, I have spent more time worrying over my goats in the last 6 weeks then I have over my oldest son during the last 16 years.  Not really, but it sure feels like it!


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Well O7W, try not to freak out too much.  But what would you do *if* it did turn out to be CL?  Would you keep her or find another home?  Many people have goats with CL and have learned how to manage it.  It's my understanding that it's pretty easy to live with, and only when they have abscesses is it sort-of a pain.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess

Yes you can send in the sample yourself. I recommend WADDL it is very reputable. If I were in your place I would get it tested, because you will have a hard time selling kids if anyone finds out you had a goat with an abscess and didn't test. In order to keep a good reputation I say that it is important to test, and if posative then you may have to make some adjustments and possibly difficult descisions.


----------



## Our7Wonders

It's the "what would I do" thing that really stresses me the most.  While I can set up a holding/sick pen I can't permanantly run goats in separate areas.  And then there's the babies coming.    I could catch 'em and bottle feed 'em - but then what?  I doubt I'd be able to find a new home for the does - would I be able to put them down?  Not likely.  Sure wouldn't wanna.  But my whole reason for getting does was to have fresh raw milk for my family.  These two does are it - if they can't provide clean milk for my family, while I love them dearly, they won't serve their intended purpose at all.

Really I don't know what I'd do.  I think I'd have to build a temporary smaller area to put the babies in immediately after birth, then bottle feed, hope there wasn't any cross-contamination at birth, and hope with clean testing in the fall, that I could breed the does - (provided I get does) and then wait through another PG to FINALLY get milk.  If only bucklings are born, well,  .    Provided there are doelings, I'd have to see if I could re-home the 2 does - full disclosre, of course and then hope, with burning and disinfecting that I could re-use the area so that the babies in the holding area could go back into the main area.  If no home could be found I'd have to cull.   Oh, that's horrible, I really hope it doesn't come to that.

This sucks.  Then again, maybe it's not as bad as I fear.  Two lumps, seems bad.  They have been very "itchy" lately.  Can mites or fleas cause anything like this?  Or the scratching open the skin and cause it?  I dusted them thouroughly with DE last week and got their bedding all covered pretty well too, never did see any bugs on them, but perhaps I missed seeing them and they are worse than I thought?  Wishful thinking, huh?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

I hope it works out for you guys.  That dos'nt look very comfortable..poor girl...

Its great your getting her tested..and being watchfull!!!  

Good looking out!!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> It's the "what would I do" thing that really stresses me the most.  While I can set up a holding/sick pen I can't permanantly run goats in separate areas.  And then there's the babies coming.    I could catch 'em and bottle feed 'em - but then what?  I doubt I'd be able to find a new home for the does - would I be able to put them down?  Not likely.  Sure wouldn't wanna.  But my whole reason for getting does was to have fresh raw milk for my family.  These two does are it - if they can't provide clean milk for my family, while I love them dearly, they won't serve their intended purpose at all.


   

I got a doe last year to be our milk supply.  I was soooo disappointed to learn she was CAE positive (but has no signs).  I was really upset because I knew the responsible thing to do was bottle feed the kids.  After working on dairy farms and having to take calves away, I really didn't want to do that to my doe.  But you know what? Things worked out. I took the kids away from June, and June bonded to ME.  That was annoying at first (she called to me constantly for a few days) but everything worked out.  It's safe for people to drink milk from CAE positive does.  I really don't know anything about CL milk (IF it is CL), but maybe someone else can answer that question.  

Things will all work out.


----------



## ksalvagno

Best thing to do is get her tested and then go from there. I hate those tough decisions.


----------



## Our7Wonders

vet's e-mail bounced back to me today.  He called me to give me the correct address.  Then it bounced back too.  I called his receptionist, got the correct e-mail and just sent again.  So, here I am still waiting.  

Either way, whether he does it or not, I think it needs to be lanced and tested.  Even if I wasn't concerned about testing it (which I am) I think it still needs to go.  The bigger one is in a spot that would interfere with a kid nursing - I really don't want it to continue to fester for the next month, then burst when a kid is sucking/bumping the udder 

I'll post when I know something.


----------



## Our7Wonders

Just devestated.  Won't get the results until Thursday, but sure looked like CL.  Vet was trying to remain positive for our sake, but I saw what the drainage looked like.  It was gray, lumpy, and thick like toothpaste.  I'm sure it's CL.  

I'm prepared to euthenize.  I've accepted that, it just hurts.  I can't stop crying and my kids are heart broke, though they understand.  I think it's hard for them to see me upset and try as I might I can't hide it from them.  

And it sucks that I have to tell the lady that I got them from that there's a 99.9% chance that her entire herd is infected.  That's going to break her heart too.  There have NEVER been any livestock in the area that we built their shed and run on.  It's very unlikely they picked it up here.  We've only had them since the first week of December.

I have lots of questions for those who have managed to keep babies clean from infected mothers.  We have to decide whether or not we want to try to save the babies or euthanize before they're born.  I never in a million years would have thought I'd have to decide whether or not to kill babies.  This is so very hard on me.


----------



## glenolam

I'm so sorry for you.  I hope things work out better than you think.


----------



## jason_mazzy

Wat exactly is CL so I can look it up to read about it.


----------



## Our7Wonders

CL stands for Caseous Lymphadenitis.  It can be ugly.  There's no cure.  It can remain in the soil for years.

Here's a link to get you started if you're interestd.  http://www.goatworld.com/articles/cl/


----------



## helmstead

I'm telling you, sit back and wait for the test results.  Staph abscesses can also be filled with a toothpaste-like gunk...

I know you want to panic, but don't.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I was thinking the same thing.  I'm inclined to prepare myself mentally for a worst-case-scenario and get myself all worked up in the process so I understand, but I'd wait for the test results.

Are CL abscesses usually that close to the surface of the skin?  I've never seen it first hand but it seems like the pics I've seen of CL udder abscesses are deeper in the tissue.


----------



## helmstead

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Are CL abscesses usually that close to the surface of the skin?  I've never seen it first hand but it seems like the pics I've seen of CL udder abscesses are deeper in the tissue.


I can't say I've ever seen photos of CL udder abscesses, but I would imagine it's more of an internal-type, given that external CL is supposed to be at lymph sites.


----------



## Our7Wonders

I think I'm preparing for the worst, but I certainly am hoping/praying for the best.  At the link below, the first photo looks sorta like what Jasmine has, though it's hard to tell from the picture if that one is more under the skin than above.

http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/U/UNP-0085/

If it was ONLY the one I might be a little more optimistic, even with the thicker drainage, however she has the other one on her back too.  

My other doe, Ariel, was missing a small section of hair when she first arrived.  I asked thier previous owner if goats ever bite eachother, becasue the patch of hair was gone like she had been bitten there, but there was no skin trauma, just smooth skin.  I didn't think anything of it becasue the skin looked healthy underneath  The hair has since filled back in.  When I was reading through what I searched on CL it said you can tell a previous abcsess site by the missing hair and the very smooth skin underneath.  I would have never put the two together, but can't help but wonder now.  

I'm clinging to a slight hope, but I'm a planner.  I've never been good at sitting still and waiting.  I'd rather get my ducks in a row just in case, much easier for me to accept it now, make my preparations, and brace myself for the results.  Then if it comes back negative we'll have cause for some surprise celebration.  I like surprise celebrations!

ETA:  shoot, the link doesn't work but it does if you copy and paste.  Sorry

_Fixed the link_


----------



## adoptedbyachicken

So sorry for your distress right now.  Do hold tight, waiting for test results can be the worst I know.  Regardless continue to decide what you will do with positive results, we all need to have plans and know what we will do in case of this or that.

These things are very personal decisions and only you can make yours right for you.  You have my support no matter what choice you make.

I know in chicken pens heavy application of lime then tilled in is very helpful if you have had to cull for some diseases, no idea if that works for goats.  Some reading I have done says these abscesses can be stopped with formaldehyde so they don't ever burst.  Goal being to stop the contamination thus the spread, not to 'treat' that goat.  I would sure look into the safety and effectiveness of that before I took that route, but it might be doable.


----------



## ThornyRidge

Here is some positive thoughts sent your way.. from what I have read and been schooled on the "pus" from CL type abscesses is typically a yellowish/green color.. and resembles "cheese"..hence the cheesy gland deal.. I have also been under the impression that for the most part animals that are positive typically show the abcess signs around head/neck area first.. an udder can be a location but I would have thought there would be other visible signs before that.. I am leaning toward a staph type infection abscess.. maybe an unnoticed wound, cut, scrape, bite from a kid, bug bite, etc.. especially since you described the contents as grey.  whatever happens know your goat herd here is behind you!


----------



## mossyStone

I am so sorry you are going thur this.... I am praying for the best..... we are all here in support of each other..... 

Sendig hugs your way!


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Why would you kill the babies? From what I've read it only really transfers when there's contact with an open abscess (or pus from the abscess).  And I've been googling and have yet to find a picture of a CL udder abscess.


----------



## chandasue

I have no experience with absesses but hold tight until you get the results. Sending hopeful vibes your way...


----------



## Our7Wonders

No, I wouldn't KILL the babies if there's any chance to keep them healthy.  And the reason I've started another thread asking for experienced CL info.  But if there's NO chance to keep the babies from catching it from their mother or NO chance of completely clearing the disease from their environment then I'd rather let them all go peacefully and humanely by a vet before the birth then to have them be born and have my entire family, including myself, heartbroken over having to go through it all again.  I simply cannot be a holding area for diseased animals.  And I realize I'm going to face other issues but hopefully those other issues will be treatable (as in CURE-able issues),  not just manageable ones.  

I've not found any cases of it on the udder either.  Which was why, even though I was worried, I was hopeful.  Even when I found the second one on her back - however there was this:

Posted from TeneseeMeatGoats.com:


> Udder abscesses in females can seriously deplete milk production. External abscesses are most common under the ears in the head and neck region of the goat's body, while internal abscesses appear most often in the lungs. In decreasing percentages of frequency, external abscesses are found under the ear, on the shoulder, on the flank, and in the udder/scrotum areas.
> 
> All abscesses on goats are not necessarily CL abscesses. The bacterium actinomyces pyogenes also produces a fast-growing nodule, but it contains a smelly, greenish pus. A simple and inexpensive test can be done on blood samples or pus (exudate) to determine the bacterium causing the abscess. Most nodules . . . as high as 90% or more . . . . . are CL abscesses.


I've not given up all hope, and I certainly won't do anything at all before I get test results - I'm just mentally preparing myself for the worst and making plans so that when/if I do get bad results I have a plan in place.  I function much better with a "disaster management" plan.  I don't do well at all flying by the seat of my pants.  I'd love to be more like that, it's just not my nature.  I'm still clinging to hope and more importantly, praying.  I truely believe all things are possible through Him.


----------



## babsbag

I certainly understand your concern about CL and wanting to be ready for the worst. I am always one that thinks that way. I am sure you have read a bunch in the last few days, but if you missed this one on treating with Formalin it makes for interesting reading, especially when babies are on the way and you don't want an open abcess. I haven't done this, only read about it.

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/cl/formalin.shtml

When I first had a lump on my doe and a wether it was in the suspicious under the ear spot and my vet was sure it was CL. She couldn't get anything out of it to test and the blood test came back as negative and the lump went away and never ruptured. But there were a few days of torment to be sure.

When it comes to alternative meds or herbal treatments I am not much of a follower, but when we thought my goats had CL I started giving them a tincture called Life Cell Support sold by a company called Amber Technologies. It is supposed to cleanse the liver which would also be the lymphatic system. I would put it on a horse cookie treat and let it soak in and they would eat it right up. While they didn't have CL, they did have some kind of lymphatic inflamation and I really believed this stuff cleared it up. I DO NOT KNOW IF IT IS SAFE TO GIVE TO PREGNANT DOES !!!!  I did give it to lactating does and I drank the milk.

Good luck


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Take a deep breath and try to relax, I know, easier said than done. I don't have any personal experience with it. However, that said, I think it looks more like a staph, or a splinter festering up or some such. I could be wrong, but its my understanding from doing a lot of reading that CL abcesses involving the udder are internal abcesses not external. So there is a very good chance that this is not CL.


----------



## Our7Wonders

Here's a copy and paste from my other thread regarding CL:

So guess what?!  Just as I was hitting submit on my last post, the vet calls.

Preliminary report comes back negative for CL!!!!!!!  So far the only thing showing is staph!  He said we're not out of the woods entirely, but at this point it looks pretty good!  He'll get the final report tomorrow or Monday!

While I had downgraded from panic to deep concern - now I'm super relieved and SO VERY HAPPY!!!!!!    

And I'm totally ok with anyone who wants to say "I told you so!!!"  I deserve it, so I welcome it!!!!

I'm gonna go hug my goats!


----------



## lilhill




----------



## elevan




----------



## mossyStone

i cant be more happy for you and your goaties, this thread brought many tears.... I am so happy for you.....


----------



## DonnaBelle

Well-- Hooray and Praise the Lord and Hallaluyah!! 

 I know the degree of concern you had.  I was just beside myself when I thought Felicia had a CL bump, and it was just an injection site!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## helmstead

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> And I'm totally ok with anyone who wants to say "I told you so!!!"  I deserve it, so I welcome it!!!!


  I did on the other post before I saw this!  

Listen...it's not a BAD thing you were so worried...of course any conscientious goat owner would be concerned.  I was just hoping you'd be able to calm your soul until you had test results.

And I just knew it was staph 

CONGRATS!


----------



## Ariel301

I'm glad to hear it's not CL, that's a relief for you!

If it WAS...the disease is not transferred through milk, saliva, etc. It is only transferred by contact with the contents of an abscess. So if you have a positive doe, you can bottle feed the kids and keep them separate from her if she's got an active abscess and they will be fine. Many goat dairies have CL positive does and keep them in the herd. My neighbor has quite a few CL does but she pulls and bottle feeds all the kids, and they are not getting infected, she vaccinates them before putting retained doelings back into the doe herd, and she's slowly culling out the older infected does. When an older doe gets an abscess, she lances it, catches and disposes of the contents, cleans the wound thoroughly and puts them back in the doe pen. She has a dairy license to sell to the public and there is no problem with consuming raw milk from a CL doe. Many, many people do it every day. 

I brought in a doe that turned out while in quarantine to have CL, and I chose to remove her from my herd because my other does are clean (and also vaccinated) and I didn't want to bring it in to an already clean herd. I do vaccinate all my kids for it since I have a lot of contact with my neighbor's positive goats. I kept the daughter of the positive doe I got, and she tested negative despite being dam-raised so I vaccinated her and put her in my herd.

So...it CAN be managed, it's just a pain to do so. If you can get a clean herd to start with, that's much better than having to manage CL until you can get rid of it, but, in my neighbor's case, there is such low selection of quality dairy goats in the state that she bought positive does KNOWING they were positive to start her herd with, because that is what there was available. I had to bring my does in from out of state, and since they were from a commercial dairy/show farm they had negative paperwork for everything in existence.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Glad to hear it!


----------



## ThornyRidge

whew.. and well we told ya so..  give the goats a hug from us too!


----------



## ksalvagno

No told you so here. Until it is tested, you never know. Congratulations!


----------



## adoptedbyachicken

Way cool!  Fingers crossed for the final results!  Are they testing both or just the one on the udder?


----------



## PattySh

Very glad to hear it's not CL. I know you were devastated. I know you were putting your family first and I understand were you were coming from. To be honest everyone has to handle situations their own way and what works for one doesn't work for another. No put downs here ...I've have had to make some tough decisions over the years and am sure there will be many more. (((HUGS))) So excited for you!

edited for spelling blooper


----------



## babsbag

It is so great when the things we worry about never happen. I am very happy for you. Enjoy your goats and your babies that are coming soon. That is great news.


----------



## Our7Wonders

adoptedbyachicken said:
			
		

> Way cool!  Fingers crossed for the final results!  Are they testing both or just the one on the udder?


I asked him if we should test the second when he tested the first and because it was so much smaller he didn't.  I kinda wanted to, just to be sure.   The one on her udder was so "ripe" that it burst as he was prepping to lance it - caught him a little off guard I think.  I put her in the stanchion today to clean her udder again and blue kote it then checked the one on her back and it had opened up on it's own - it was already dried up, so it must have happened yesterday.  I cleaned it and put blue kote there too, just for good measure. 

He said when they call with the final results it will mainly be to tell us what it's susceptible to - by that I'm guessing it means what antibiotic works on it.  He did say because these weren't large he wouldn't even use an antibiotic but would suggest treating topically instead - does that sound right?  He said there's a small chance they could still find something more but it's not likely.  I really appreciate that he called me today instead of waiting for the final report - I was calm and collected when I was in his office but he knew that we were concerned.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

Glad to hear the initial testing was negative!!!!!!  

Im also glad you can relax a bit!!!  Best thoughts for Mondays final!!!

Its scarry stuff and I would stress too!!! Glad you had this place to get some of it out!!!

I wish all the best to you and your herd!!!  Give your goaties a hug from me too!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> He did say because these weren't large he wouldn't even use an antibiotic but would suggest treating topically instead - does that sound right?


Yep, sounds right. Like I mentioned before, Ammens powder is commonly used to treat it and it works great. You could also give her a Lysigin vaccine as well.  You can find Ammens in the drug store, it's just a medicated powder like Gold Bond.


----------



## adoptedbyachicken

Since you suspect that she had one previously, due to the bald spot she had when you got her I kinda wish he had tested both for you.  Oh well, many times before I have done the same with my critters, wished later that I had tested something more.  Usually it's the other way, they want to test more than I have the wallet for.

If it's really a needed test, as in the one on her udder is just an injury and the body ones are a concern you will have another opportunity to have a test done, because there will be more.  No harm in waiting if you look at it from the point of view that if she is positive you have CL anyway, and if not you don't.

ETA yes abscesses in my experience are always treated locally, by definition the body has isolated that infection to a pocket thus systemic antibiotics will not be helpful.


----------



## Our7Wonders

The bald spot on the back leg was on my other doe.  It was me tying both those possible clues together that had me most concerned, since both does came from the same herd.  According to the vet staph is something that lives on our skin all the time, usually we can keep an infection at bay if our immune systems are functioning well.  The stress of the move could have made her more prone to the infection.  My does have seemed very itchy/scratchy lately - chewing on themselves, lots of rubbing against straw bales and such.  More and more I'm suspecting an external bugger that's causing them to scratch to the point of breaking the skin, allowing the infection to take hold.  

I know it's not 100% accurate but I'm going to draw blood to test for CAE, CL, and johnes - if those tests come back negative along with the swab test I'll feel much more confident.  Until then next thing gets me going.......


edited to make sense, shouldn't try to post with a 3 yr old climbing all over me!  I really should proof read more often.


----------



## adoptedbyachicken

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> Until then next thing gets me going.......


Welcome to my world.  

I think the bloodwork is a great way to put your mind at ease.  For me anyway knowing where I'm at is peace.  Even if the news is not what I wanted, at least I know.  Others would rather be unaware, like my DH, not knowing is better to him.


----------



## Our7Wonders

I totally agree - ignorance is not always bliss.


----------



## aforestchild

Have it tested, I bet anything it is NOT CL.  These type of cysts form when some sort of organism (usually staph) enters the udder from a small wound.  I've had this in my herd and each case the doe had some sort of small puncture wound.  These cysts will spread all through that one side of the udder and the scar tissue that forms will destroy the mammary tissue on that side.  However, to treat:  glove up and drain any cysts that are starting to drain.  Use a mild betadine (spelling?) solution with a large syringe and spray it in the open wound.  Treat with Naxcel for 5 to 7 days.  I've found that Naxcel is the only thing that dries these cysts up.  Sometimes the treatment must be repeated.  I had one doe that it took me nearly a year for her to clear up and another doe it took only 2 weeks to clear them all up.  Good luck.


----------

